# Engine/gearbox mounting



## griffo (Aug 6, 2009)

Aye-up Gang.... Have slight problem with 1988 Hymer 544 Fiat 2.5 TD with the rear engine/gearbox mounting.. Looks slightly worn, lots of play specially when reversing. Is there a stronger mounting assembly and if so where can I get one... Thanks :roll:


----------

